# Passen die Komponenten so oder doch etwas verändern?



## Manunaut (11. März 2018)

*Passen die Komponenten so oder doch etwas verändern?*

Hi!

Ich wollte mir einmal einen PC selber bauen und habe jetzt ein paar Teile gefunden. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sich das lohnt zu kaufen, oder ob ich ich doch zu anderen Komponenten greifen soll. 
Also, die Komponenten wären:

Als Prozessor habe ich den AMD Ryzen 5 1600 gesehen   https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XNRQHG4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21

Als Mainboard würde ich das MSI B350M Pro-VDH nehmen  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06Y47ZND5/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21

Die Grafikkarte wäre die Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 (6GB) (oder doch lieber die Titan X?)  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01IOL3H9C/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21

Der Arbeitsspeicher wäre 16GB Ballistix Sport  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00UFBZOJQ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21

Als SSD würde ich die 525GB MX500 SSD nehmen  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0784SLQM6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21

Dieses Netzteil 400W Bequiet Pure Power 10 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N34WRZ3/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21

Und das Gehäuse Sharkoon VG5-W https://www.amazon.de/dp/B015J8QGDC/ref=twister_B015ZHQAUG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Ich möchte gerne aktuelle und ältere Spiele flüssig Spielen können wie z.B. ARK, Overwatch, etc.

Frage: Könnte ich an diesem PC eine Oculus Rift anschließen und könnte ich auch diese "flüssig" nutzen?

Ich habe das bei Harwaredealz gefunden, wie gesagt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das was taugt, denn ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung davon.


Vielen Dank im vorraus

LG
Manunaut


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2018)

Der Ryzen 5 1600X sollte nicht viel teurer sein, hat aber einen besseren Takt. Oder du nimmst einen Intel Core i5-8400, der hat zwar weniger Threads, ist aber aktuell in den meisten Dingen schneller als ein Ryzen 5. Dazu brauchst du dann ein Board mit Z370-Chipsatz, die gibt es ab 90-100€. 

Grafikkarte: eine 1060 oder Titan X? ^^  Das ist so, als ob du fragst "ich will einen 3er BMW nehmen - oder lieber direkt einen vergoldeten Ferrari?"    eine 1060 miz 6GB reicht aktuell gut aus, eine 1070 wäre halt wiederum besser, eine 1080 noch besser. Aber eine Titan? Das ist eine Karte, die so gut wie niemand braucht, weil sie nicht besser als eine GTX 1080 Ti ist, aber nochmal teurer. Das ist eher was für bestimmte Anwendungen, nicht für einen normalen Spiele-PC. Grafikkarten sind aber in den letzten 3 Monaten extrem im Preis gestiegen - eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB hättest du Anfang des Jahres noch für 260€ bekommen.... 

Ansonsten passt aber alles. Zur Oculus Rift: das hängt vom Spiel ab. Für VR braucht man mehr Power als für einen normalen Monitor, da erstens die Auflösung höher ist (im Vergleich zu Full-HD) und man zweitens möglichst stets MINDESTENS 60 FPS haben sollte, besser 70-80 FPS. Dafür reicht eine GTX 1060 aber bei modernen Games idR nicht, außer man macht Abstriche bei den Details. Aber rein technisch geht es natürlich.


----------



## Manunaut (11. März 2018)

Danke für die Antwort 
Also:
Ich soll die GTX 1060 nehmen (oder besser).
Was rentiert sich besser fürs Gaming: Intel core i5 (Wie sieht es mit dem i7 aus?) oder halt der ryzen 5?
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Manunaut (11. März 2018)

Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen:
Wie sieht es mit den Titel aus wie: ARK,
Würden diese flüssig laufen? 

Brauche ich für den PC noch eine extra CPU Kühlung, oder reicht die vom Gehäuse aus?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2018)

Also, wenn Du es Dir leisten kannst, würde ich eher eine GTX 1070 nehmen. Eine GTX 1080 wäre noch besser, aber bei den Preisen aktuell.... da würde ICH eher dann mit der 1070 auskommen und halt dann mal nachrüsten, wenn die Preise nicht mehr so exorbitant hoch sind.

CPU: das beste wäre ein Core i7-8700K, der kostet dann halt auch 320€. Bei AMD lohnt sich derzeit eigentlich maximal der Ryzen 5 1600X. Der Ryzen 7 1700 oder 1700X wäre noch besser, aber nicht viel besser, da das "Mehr" an Kernen nicht viel bringt. Bei Preis-Leistung ist der Ryzen 5 1600X halt sehr gut, aber ein i5-8400 kostet ähnlich viel, dafür ist das Mainboard teurer, aber die Leistung insgesamt ist derzeit besser - kann aber sein, dass in 2-3 Jahren der Ryzen dann die bessere CPU ist wegen der 12 Threads, die er bietet (core i5 nur sechs)

Für die Kühlung reicht es, wenn im Gehäuse 2 Lüfter dabei sind. Die CPUs gibt es inkl. Kühler. Mit einem CPU-Kühler für 20-30€ wäre es aber angenehmer, weil es leiser wäre, zB ein Brocken ECO.


----------



## Manunaut (11. März 2018)

Okay, danke. Passt der Intel core 5 (7) auch auf das mainboard oder braucht man da auch ein neues? Ich hab gehört, dass man eine Ryzen CPU auch als Graka nutzen kann, zwar nicht für anspruchsvolle sachen, aber für den Anfang. Stimmt das oder ist das Unfug? Vielen Dank das Sie sich für mich Zeit nehmen
LG 
Manunaut


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Passt der Intel core 5 (7) auch auf das mainboard oder braucht man da auch ein neues?


 Du brauchst ein Mainboard mit einem Z370-Chipsatz, das steht auch immer im Namen. Also such einfach mal zB nach "MSI Z370" oder "Asus Z370" oder so. Von Gigabyte gibt es ein relativ günstiges, gutes: https://www.amazon.de/Gigabyte-Z370M-D3H-Motherboard-schwarz/dp/B075ZP4GT9   im Gegensatz zu den Boards für Ryzen kosten die Intel-Boards halt alle über 90-100€.



> Ich hab gehört, dass man eine Ryzen CPU auch als Graka nutzen kann, zwar nicht für anspruchsvolle sachen, aber für den Anfang. Stimmt das oder ist das Unfug?


 das geht nicht mit dem Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X, aber mit dem neuen Ryzen 5 2400G. Der hat 4 Kerne und 8 Threads, ist also etwas "schlechter" als der Ryzen 5 1600X, aber in Spielen ca gleichstark und schon für 150€ zu haben. Für richtige Spiele reicht die Power der CPU-Grafik nicht aus.

Bei Amazon findet man den Ryzen 5 2400G unter seinem Codenamen gelistet: https://www.amazon.de/AMD-YD2400C5FBBOX-Prozessor-Radeon-schwarz/dp/B079D8FD28


PS: "Du" ist hier kein Problem


----------



## Manunaut (11. März 2018)

Okay, also wäre die zusammenstellung von dem Intel, der 1070 erheblich besser als das  was ich geschrieben habe, oder schenkt sich da nicht all zu viel?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Okay, also wäre die zusammenstellung von dem Intel, der 1070 erheblich besser als das  was ich geschrieben habe, oder schenkt sich da nicht all zu viel?


 also, in Spielen wäre der Intel teils ca 20% schneller, und die GTX 1070 ist so oder so etwa 25% schneller als die 1060 bei Full-HD, bei höheren Auflösungen sogar 30%. Die Grafikkarte ist aber das Wichtigere für Spiele, der Leistungsvorteil der CPU in Tests wird oft bei niedrigen Details und einer geringeren Auflösung gemessen, damit man überhaupt rausbekommt. ob die CPU bei Games mehr oder weniger als eine andere leistet. Bei Full-HD und "hohen Details" sind die Leistungsunterschiede von CPU sehr oft kaum mehr zu merken oder viel geringer, weil die Grafikkarte das Bauteil ist, was die Leistungsgrenze vorgibt.

Du musst nur insgesamt wissen, ob Dir der Mehrpreis dann die Leistung auch wert ist. Schlecht wäre Dein erster Vorschlag ja nicht, nur für VR wird es arg knapp je nach Game.


----------



## Manunaut (11. März 2018)

Sollte ich dann mehr für die GraKa ausgeben und den rest so lassen? Könnte ich damit das Spiel ARK (Sofern du es kennst) flüssig spielen (40fps+)?


----------



## Manunaut (11. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, in Spielen wäre der Intel teils ca 20% schneller, und die GTX 1070 ist so oder so etwa 25% schneller als die 1060 bei Full-HD, bei höheren Auflösungen sogar 30%. Die Grafikkarte ist aber das Wichtigere für Spiele, der Leistungsvorteil der CPU in Tests wird oft bei niedrigen Details und einer geringeren Auflösung gemessen, damit man überhaupt rausbekommt. ob die CPU bei Games mehr oder weniger als eine andere leistet. Bei Full-HD und "hohen Details" sind die Leistungsunterschiede von CPU sehr oft kaum mehr zu merken oder viel geringer, weil die Grafikkarte das Bauteil ist, was die Leistungsgrenze vorgibt.
> 
> Du musst nur insgesamt wissen, ob Dir der Mehrpreis dann die Leistung auch wert ist. Schlecht wäre Dein erster Vorschlag ja nicht, nur für VR wird es arg knapp je nach Game.



Was würdest du an meiner Stelle machen? Intel und 1080 oder würdest du raten nutzen ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2018)

Die GTX 1080 ist etwa 15% schneller als die GTX 1070. Da musst du mal schauen, zu welchem Preis du die Karten bekommst. Für ARK reicht die 1070 aber ganz sicher aus, außer vlt auf dem "Epic"-Grafikmodus, aber den solltest du nicht als Maßstab nehmen.

Wegen der CPU hängt es halt vom Budget ab. Ein Ryzen 5 2400G und passendes Mainboard kostet zusammen 320€ - das kostet der Core i7-8700K ohne Board, mit Board sind es 420-450€. Das hängt also von Dir ab. Der Ryzen 5 2400G oder 1600X reicht aber definitiv für eine ganze Weile aus, ein Intel würde halt noch mal einen Bonus bringen.

Falls Du AMD nimmst UND einen CPU-Kühler suchst: nicht alle passen, da musst du drauf achten, dass der Kühler für den Sockel AM4 auch passt.


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Okay, vielen Dank. Wäre der ryzen ein großer Leistungsverlust? Denn ich wollte irgendwann Mal aufstocken zum besseren, aber nicht gleich des ultra Ding nehmen, aber wie gesagt auch nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Von welcher Marke sollte ich die 1070 nehmen? Es gibt so viele. Gibt's zwischen denen ein Unterschied?


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Passt die? https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/social/swf/B01GRCYPE6/o=ShareProduct/ref=tsm_1_aw_swf_d_sp?vs=1


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (12. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Von welcher Marke sollte ich die 1070 nehmen? Es gibt so viele. Gibt's zwischen denen ein Unterschied?


Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich an Deiner Stelle öfter mal bei den Amazon Warehousedealz vorbeischauen und dann bei einem guten Angebot spontan zuschlagen- Warehousedealz sind Kundenrückläufer mit 2 Jahren Amazon Service und auf der Rechnung steht auch nichts von B-Ware. Meine EVGA z.B. konnte ich problemlos registrieren und die Garantie verlängern.
Was ich so die letzten Tage an Schnäppchen gesehen habe: 1070 für 390 Euro, 1070 TI 450 Euro, 1060 230 Euro.
Auch ein Blich bei Mindfactory im Mindstar kann lohnen: https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Vielen Dank, ich schaue es mir Mal an


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...X-1080-1070-M01-mit-Backplate-MS_1202626.html

Ist das die richtige?


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Oder die?
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01GX...a+gtx+1070&dpPl=1&dpID=51tTI3sQP2L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (12. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...X-1080-1070-M01-mit-Backplate-MS_1202626.html
> 
> Ist das die richtige?



Ne, wie der Preis schon vermuten lässt, ist das keine 1070/1080, sondern nur ein Kühler.


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Dachte ich mir schon


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B01GXZ7Q3Y/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum ist die ok? Oder könntest du mir Mal bitte den Link von einer billigen 1070/1080 schicken?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (12. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B01GXZ7Q3Y/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum ist die ok? Oder könntest du mir Mal bitte den Link von einer billigen 1070/1080 schicken?


Die kommen immer mal wieder rein, Du musst halt öfter mal suchen. Momentan sehe ich nur eine 1080 für 630, also nicht der super Schnapper. Benutze den Link hier, dann findest Du ausschließlich Warehousedals von Amazon selber nicht nicht von teilweise unseriösen Drittanbietern:
https://www.amazon.de/b/ref=footer_wrhsdls?ie=UTF8&node=3581963031


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (12. März 2018)

Achso, ein recht guter Preis für Neuware ist momentan bei Amazon Italien:
https://www.amazon.it/EVGA-08G-P4-5...3-KR+Scheda+Grafica+PCIe+da+8+GB+GDDR5X,+Nero

Du kannst Dich da einfach mit Deinem deutschen Amazon Konto einloggen.


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Danke


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Dankö


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Welche graka ist des?


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2018)

Das müsste die hier sein https://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-1070-sc-gaming-acx-3-0-black-edition-08g-p4-5173-kr-a1499562.html


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Passt die? Oder ne andere?


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Gibt es nen großen Unterschied zwischen 1070 und 1080?


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Gibt es nen großen Unterschied zwischen 1070 und 1080?


 Wie ich schon schrieb: etwa 15%.


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Ups, Entschuldigung, aber danke, das wär's dann auch. Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Alles bleibt, graka statt 160 die 1070 nehmen.
Falls ich aufstocken möchte, Intel i7 und des Mainboard. Richtig? Oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Ups, Entschuldigung, aber danke, das wär's dann auch. Kurze Zusammenfassung:
> Alles bleibt, graka statt 160 die 1070 nehmen.
> Falls ich aufstocken möchte, Intel i7 und des Mainboard. Richtig? Oder hab ich was vergessen?


 Das ist korrekt. Ich würde halt für die CPU einen Kühler nehmen, der um die 30€ kostet, wie eben den EKL Brocken ECO.


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Kurze Frage: Ist meine Festplatte daoben ne ssd? oder ne hdd?


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen! Gehe glaube ich doch auf den intel i7 dann hab ich einen guten 
Danke nochmal


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Okay, brauche ich den gleichen für den intel core i7 8700k?


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Wäre es auch ok wenn ich nen intel i7 nehme und halt nur die 1060?


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Wäre es auch ok wenn ich nen intel i7 nehme und halt nur die 1060?


 ja sicher, die Kombinationen sind alle gut - mit einer 1070 hast du halt ein gutes Stück mehr Leistung, aber dafür zahlst du auch mehr. Ein i7 plus eine 1060 (Version mit 6GB) wäre aber auch schon gut, du musst dann halt früher eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen als wenn du eine GTX 1070 nimmst. Wenn du wiederum eine GTX 1070 nimmst, dafür nur einen Ryzen 5 oder Intel i5-8400, dann musst du halt früher die CPU wechseln als wenn du den i7-8700 nimmst.

Du kannst auch entscheiden, ob es ein i7-8700 oder ein i7-8700K sein soll. Letzterer ist etwas schneller, und je nach Shop kostet er nur wenig mehr, daher fänd ich den besser, WENN es insgesamt nicht zu teuer ist.


Und die Crucial BX500 ist eine SSD. Eine Festplatte wäre viel billiger, da kosten 1000GB ca 45-50€.


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Ich glaube ich bleibe erstmal bei der ersten Zusammensetzung, denn für den ersten selbstgebauten PC möchte ich nicht allzuviel geld Ausgeben ( bevor ich was kaputt mache). Durch deine viele Beratung weiß ich jetzt, auf was ich aufstocken muss, hätte ich davor nie gewusst! Ich bin dir sehr dankbar, vielen Dank das du dir so viel Zeit genommen hast. Aber eine letzte Frage habe ich noch: ist ZOTAC oder Gainward eine billig Marke oder taugt das was. ZOTAC ist nämlich meistens am billigsten. Taugt das auch was?


----------



## Manunaut (12. März 2018)

Ups, mir fällt noch eine Frage ein: Verliert man durch eine normale Festplatte viel 'schnelligkeit'? Denn ich möchte dieses Mal einen PC, der schnell hochfährt. Hast du vielleicht eine billigere, gute Alternative oder soll ich bei der bleiben? Oder doch lieber normale?


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Ups, mir fällt noch eine Frage ein: Verliert man durch eine normale Festplatte viel 'schnelligkeit'? Denn ich möchte dieses Mal einen PC, der schnell hochfährt. Hast du vielleicht eine billigere, gute Alternative oder soll ich bei der bleiben? Oder doch lieber normale?


Du könntest Dir eine SSD mit nur 120-128GB für Windows und alle wichtigen Programme nehmen, und für Spiele und "Daten" eine Festplatte mit 1000GB. Dann bist du in der Summe für beides bei unter 100€. 

zB HDD: https://www.amazon.de/Seagate-Desktop-interne-Festplatte-SATA/dp/B005T3GRNW  und SSD https://www.amazon.de/SanDisk-PLUS-120GB-Internal-530MB/dp/B07621PNWC

Oder bei der SSD die 240GB-Version, dann sind es knappe 120€ zusammen. 


Zotac hat halt Einsteigermodelle, die oft nur einen Lüfter haben - das kann laut sein. Daher wäre ein Modell mit 2 Lüftern besser. Zotac und Gainward sind aber keine "Billigfirmen", es ist nur so, dass es auch Hersteller mit einem besseren Ruf, vlt auch FALLS mal was ist besserem Service gibt, aber von der Qualität her sind Zotac und Gainward nicht schlecht, die deutlich teureren Karten sind halt manchmal stark übertaktet oder haben eine BESONDERS gute Kühlung, damit es noch leiser ist


----------

